# Mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig zurechtschneiden



## Otacon-sw (6. Januar 2009)

Hi!

Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem ich mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig zuschneiden kann?

Damit meine ich jetzt nicht, die die Größe proportional zu verändern, sondern z.B. von einem Bild ein Logo wegzuschneiden.

Zur Verdeutlichung:
Nehmen wir mal an, ein Bild hat am unteren rechten Rand den Namen des Fotografen stehen und dieses ist 16 Pixel hoch.
Dass Programm, dass ich suche soll dann nur den unteren Rand um 16 Pixel kürzen und den Rest unverändert lassen

Ich könnte natürlich jetzt mit Gimp, Irfanview etc. hergehen und dieses kleine Stück einfach abschneiden, jedoch haben mehr als 400 Bilder dieses Logo, was also einen immensen Zeitaufwand bedeuten würde.
Um diesen zu reduzieren suche ich ein Programm, dass mir diese Arbeit abnimmt.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------

